
Redis Gli – A Redis GUI Client in CLI - mylxsw
https://github.com/mylxsw/redis-gli
======
johncoltrane
FWIW, it's called a "TUI": [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Text-
based_user_interface](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Text-based_user_interface)

~~~
mylxsw
Thanks for your remind，I have changed the name to Redis Tui.

